# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Αναζήτηση αδειούχων τεχνικών για εργασίες στο σπίτι μου

## rama

Γειά χαρά σε όλους, ψάχνω αδειούχους τεχνικούς για ορισμένες δουλίτσες στο σπίτι μου.

έλεγχος στο σύστημα θυροτηλεόρασης, η πλακέτα βγάζει χαμηλή τάση και όταν ανοίγει το κύκλωμα ακούγεται βόμβος χωρίς εικόνα στα 3 monitorέλεγχος στο εσωτερικό κύκλωμα τηλεφώνου, μέρος του έχει βραχυκυκλώσειεγκατάσταση αντικεραυνικού και επιτηρητή τάσης, με μερική μετατόπιση υπάρχοντος υλικού στον κεντρικό πίνακα. Εχω ήδη το ραγοϋλικό (όλα Hager) και το σχέδιο για τον πίνακα. Καλό είναι ο τεχνικός να διαθέτει και γειωσόμετρο για έλεγχο της εγκατάστασης.
Με βολεύει ΣαββατοΚύριακο, αλλιώς γίνεται και καθημερινή, όπου θα πάρω άδεια από τη δουλειά μου.
Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα.
Περιοχή Νέα Κηφισιά. Μου αρέσει η καλή δουλειά και δεν είμαι τσιγγούνης.

----------

